# M25 Speed cameras



## 109011 (Jan 3, 2008)

Info from 'a man in the know'........ :wink: 

Dear All

I am informed that as of the 15th February 08 all the Speed Cameras in the Variable Speed Limit section of the M25 near Heathrow Airport (JCT 10-15) are going Digital and the activation limit is being lowered.

They are currently the older film type cameras and Set at 90mph when the Variable Limit Signs are not in operation.

The new digital cameras are going to be set at the normal 10% 0f the speed limit + 2mph (80mph + and your taking a risk basically) when the signs are not in use i.e. national speed limit. 
I can't confirm the activation limit when the signs are set (variable limits showing) but believe it would be the same 10% + 2mph of the speed shown by the sign at that time.

Please pass this on to anyone you know. I hope this saves a few of you getting points on your licence!!!

Worth bearing in mind.

Cheers.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

ok will do thanks


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

What's the M25?
Andy


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> What's the M25?
> Andy


Its the only free car park anywhere near London.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

A very large carpark a lot of the time.

Motorhomer


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank doG I haven't had to drive on it for 15 years although we lived only half a mile from the Kings Langley junction up to '93.

I remember the days before the M25 existed when I lived in Ruislip and was a medical rep in NE London, Essex and East Anglia - oh the North Circular was a wonderful place - all day!

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

The_Hog said:


> Edited>>> Info from 'a man in the know'........ :wink:
> 
> Dear All
> 
> ...


Or maybe even save a few lives!?

Need I say more?.

And a "Cheers" too, hope you not drinking and speeding.

Trev.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It would be safer, cheaper and quicker if nobody exceeded the speed limit in the first place.
Just remember, your speedo can over-read by up to 10% so an indicated 70 could be as low as 63. But construction and use regulations do not allow your speedo to under-read. Therefore if your speedo shows 70, you cannot be doing 71. The speedo can never be an excuse for speeding.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If by digital you mean the 'specs' cameras - the ones that look like a pair of small cameras side by side and pointing towards you - then it should prove to be less of a problem than the old cameras.

The specs system measures average speed between the cameras. The individual camera cannot measure your speed as you pass it, therefore to go flying past one camera will not bring you a ticket.

Anybody that can or does maintain an average of over 80mph on the M25 either deserves a medal or a ticket or probably both.

JohnW


----------



## 109011 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wizzo you are right, the Spec cameras do record average speeds but these are GATSO cameras that have simply had their actual camera workings changed from film to digital. 
Basically it means that they can record many, many more pictures before they need to change the storage disk (in place of film) AND these pictures can be transmitted down a phone line to the administration building and be dealt with quicker. They are far less manpower intensive (no-one has to go and change the film and then have it processed) and they are cheaper to run - so more profit.
Please don't get me wrong, I am not advocating that people should speed, and I don't want to start a _'they're just a money making machine' _debate, I just think that speed cameras are NOT the accident prevention cure that they are made out to be. Personally I think mobile phone use whilst driving is much more of a safety issue.
At the moment speed cameras are dealt with by the Police and the Department of Transport - there are suggestions that local speed cameras be under the control of the local Council.......... remember what happened when parking control was given over....???? Just a thought.

Cheers (but don't drink and drive either!)


----------



## huggybear (May 21, 2005)

The new speed limit is to be set at 79mph. Some of them want stopping they are lunatics.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Got the picture now Hog  

Have to agree with your sentiments too. The trouble with cameras is they are mechanical and impersonal, unable to differentiate between the downright dangerous and the acceptable. Also, as you say, there are other things happening on the roads that are not being picked up. Followed a woman on Wednesday after she had pulled out on me and watched her put her makeup on whilst driving 8O The interior mirror was turned towards her, no way could she see what was behind her.

JohnW


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> Got the picture now Hog
> 
> Have to agree with your sentiments too. The trouble with cameras is they are mechanical and impersonal, unable to differentiate between the downright dangerous and the acceptable. Also, as you say, there are other things happening on the roads that are not being picked up. Followed a woman on Wednesday after she had pulled out on me and watched her put her makeup on whilst driving 8O The interior mirror was turned towards her, no way could she see what was behind her.
> 
> JohnW


Now that is stupid suppose you had been an ambulance on an emergency call-smudged lippy!!
I agree with the phone debate,I find its always people in big new cars like 4X4s or Beemers. They pay a kings ransom for the vehicle but can't afford a tenner for a hands free kit!!!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Not sure what the truth is here.
I've heard they are all active now from other sources...

but....

They were NOT ever set at 90mph when there was no limit. They were OFF. this is fact. They were only ever implemented with the variable signs, and they had fail-safe features in that monitored to ensure the sign was lit and lit correctly before the camera would activate. e.g. if the red-circle failed the camera would be off.

(EDIT: One "authoratitive" source for the above http://www.ukspeedtraps.co.uk/gatso10.htm - though this is not where I got the info from originally)

In "early hours" when empty, I know I never got flashed at quite a bit above that limit - and I've never ever seen a camera flash when the variable limit hasn't been on. (not in MH I may add) (FYI live M25J15 and used to go from J10 to J15 frequently at quiet hours)

So what is the truth about current activation? Just internet urban myth not being discounted by HA?


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

bored now. 

The OP is repeated on multiple websites all quoting "a source from HA".

However, I am unable to find any names of the source; the HA and all documentaiton I can find makes no mention of any change.

I'm almost certain its a spoof/myth (until I read on a government or official website!)

That said - I won't be testing it! lol!


----------

